# Cure the slow menu fade effect



## PS2Lover (Jun 2, 2003)

For some of you does that menu that fades into view go a bit slow? well I have the answer thx to someone I found this out go to the desktop and right click on my computer go to the advanced tab, then go to settings listed under performance then uncheck fade or slide menu's into view this takes the fade slow effect off, but it doesnt' make it like win98's scroll effect had it so this is much better to me this is more faster, and everything appears quicker it's hard to explain how fast they appear, but they don't like slide into view like win98 had it they just show on the screen without the effect anyways try this out i'm sure lots of you know this but this made me happy so I wanted to try and help others


----------



## markblair (Jan 27, 2004)

Another way that works is you can go to *Start* and *Run* and type _regedit_.

From the regedit window, search for *MenuShowDelay*. That value is what causes the delay on the Start Menu. Change the setting to '0' (zero) and that should correct the slowdown on the Start Menu.

*Note: * Make sure to save a copy of your registry before making any changes. Also, this won't take effect until you reboot once after making the change.

If you'd prefer not to mess with the registry, using TweakUI to change this setting will do the same as above.


----------

